# Grow out tanks



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I have some Azureus and Leucs growin their front legs right now, I am about to put them in a grow out tank, with like half water half land. Just a little 10g tank, with probably spagnum moss and leaf litter on the land side with fruit flies ans springtails. I was just wondering how you all set your grow out tanks up? If you all could explain and post pics of your set up grow out thanks that would be great. Thank!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I just buy those plastic shoeboxes in HD for $1 fill half with gravel, sloping into about an inch of water. When they crawl out to land they go in a larger bin


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, I had a 10 gallon tank I was goin to set up, but do you think I should just use something like you did? Something smaller like a small tub or something.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I use a simple set-up. I use a shoe box sized sterilite container for morphing out. I raise one end slightly so the water stays on one end. Put leaf litter on the other end to provide a sense of security for the newly morphed froglets. No need for food IMO as they are still absorbing their tails. A few springs couldn't hurt though. Once the tails are absorbed, you can then use your ten gallon for a grow out tank. Seed the grow out tank with micro fauna and feed small amounts of flies.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Like adven2er said, It's good to seed your grow out tanks with some Springtails. Newly morphed froglets need to eat on a daily basis. Adding some of these small feeders will help not only the froglets, but you aswell. You wont have to stress if you miss a day of feeding. I also use the Sterilite tubs. Mine are bigger than the shoe size mainly because I like to provind as much space as possible for the froglets.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Like I said, I am already going to seed the grow out tank with springtails.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

congrats Chris, thats awesome..... I like to get growout containers that are for the most part clear.... i try to put some plants in my growouts for the froglets though and having a clear lid keeps sunlight to the plants...works out for me. I lucked out and got some semi clear locking ones from wal mart a while back, i'm satisfied with em' thumbs cant get outta them... anyways Good luck Chris... get some pics of those lil guys.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

ibwill get some pics as soon as I get home,ill be home tomorrow. And thanks Trevor. If it wouldn't be too much trouble could you put pics of all your procedurs and tanks you have for all them,like the grow out tank, and the ank you have the tad in to crawl out and eveything like that. dso I can get an idea? Thanks man.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

this is about as simple as it gets lol. I grow them out in the sterilite locking container, once i see them eating FFs well and hunting. or about 3 months old, i put the frogs in either the froglet 12X cube zoomed or i just put them in their ten gallon verts with a TON of springtails....the growouts are better for putting some weight on though so w.e. works best for u man. Anyways heres pics of my basic grow out container and tank. 







sterilite, i usually have leaf litter in half of these....havent put any in this one yet... prob. will today though...springs seem to eat them. 







u can see a lil froglet in there.....this isn't always safe because i have 3 vents in this same morphing container.... i hear sometimes they can get in the deli cups and drown... i havent worried bout it with the vents though... they seem to brom dive if theres a brom in there so whats the diff... lol. 







my froglet grow out... once they get so big i take them outta this and move them to a perm. tank.
Anyways I hope this helps Chris.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just get a plastic shoe box and put the tad in a 5oz cup with about 1oz of water in it tilted over with some sphagnum in there. I leave them in there for a few days after they emerge and move them into another shoe box with a few pals.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright awesome, thanks both of you. Trevor I had a couple Q's about ur set up. First, that first pic, bow big is that plastic tub? Do you put springs in that one at all? And exactly how long do you leave them in that one? Then when you do move them do you move them to a perminant tank for them? Or do they just go in a little bigger tank then the perminant one?


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

For me a 'grow out' tank is quite different than a 'morph out' tank. After my tads have popped their front legs I will move them to a small critter keeper with about half an inch of water and a land area of sphagnum covering half of the tank with some pothos clippings. I keep them in these 'morph out' tanks until have fully absorbed their tail and are ready to begin feeding and living a fully terrestrial life. At this point I move them to a 'grow out' tank, which is usually a 10 gallon with a deep layer of clay based substrate with an almost as deep layer of leaf litter especially softer leaves that will decompose quickly, sometimes I will even add an old banana peel or two, basically creating a 'compost' tank that will support high numbers of springtails and isopods which I seed into the tank weeks before I add the newly morphed froglets. I usually add pothos clippings as well.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Perfect! That is exactly what I was thinking too do haha. How Is the best way to separate the water and moss?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

ghettopieninja said:


> For me a 'grow out' tank is quite different than a 'morph out' tank. After my tads have popped their front legs I will move them to a small critter keeper with about half an inch of water and a land area of sphagnum covering half of the tank with some pothos clippings. I keep them in these 'morph out' tanks until have fully absorbed their tail and are ready to begin feeding and living a fully terrestrial life. At this point I move them to a 'grow out' tank, which is usually a 10 gallon with a deep layer of clay based substrate with an almost as deep layer of leaf litter especially softer leaves that will decompose quickly, sometimes I will even add an old banana peel or two, basically creating a 'compost' tank that will support high numbers of springtails and isopods which I seed into the tank weeks before I add the newly morphed froglets. I usually add pothos clippings as well.


And how many froglets do you guys keep in, say a 10 gallon tank, and for how long?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

My morph out container 




























Tadpole area 










Froglet containers ( Thumbnails)










My Leucomelas/ tincs/ auratus froglets I will be housing in 66 quart steralite tubs


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice set ups man, I really like the morph out tank. It looks really good. I think I am going to try something like that, just have the tad in a cup of water and tilt it in the tank, so you dont have to worry about changing water and stuff like if you had a pond. How long do you keep your frogs in the morph out tank, until you move them to a bigger tank. I would think maybe till their tail is gone?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

The froglets seem actually completely leave the cup when their tail is fully absorbed. When they are out on the spag moss and leaf litter I then move them into the froglet containers.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh cool, thats exactly what I'm going to do.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hows this? The first picture is the morph out tank. I am going to add spagnum moss under the leaf litter, like you did. And the second picture is the grow out tank. Look good? Any thoughts? I am going to start adding springtails to the grow out tank once I get a lid.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Hows this? The first picture is the morph out tank. I am going to add spagnum moss under the leaf litter, like you did. And the second picture is the grow out tank. Look good? Any thoughts? I am going to start adding springtails to the grow out tank once I get a lid.


In my opinion you should use long strand sphagnum moss in those tanks. The frogs are so tiny when they come out that they will be balls of dirt in boxes using expandable dirt. I could imagine that they would easily dry up quickly like that.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wait what do you mean?


----------

